# Feierabend Gilde Sakrileg



## Asuries (15. August 2008)

Wir sind eine neuen kleinen Feierabend-Gilde auf dem Realm Onyxia 
und suchen nach weiteren Mitspielern. 

Unser Fokus liegt auf dem gemeinsamen spielen und dem gemeinsamen Spaß. 
Natürlich unterstützen wir uns gegenseitig so gut wir können. 

Da wir definitiv keine Raid-Gilde sind, und nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zum spielen haben, ist unsere Hauptspielzeit Wochentags soweit möglich ab 19 Uhr. 
Und da viele im Schichtdienst arbeiten und/oder auch Familie unter einen Hut bringen müssen, enden unsere Aktivitäten meist um 23o Uhr. 

Von daher wollen wir uns auf die max. 10-Mann-Inis beschränken, von denen es mit dem neuen AddOn "Wrath of the Lich King" mehrere geben wird. 
Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir uns nicht anderen Herausforderungen stellen wollen (Questen, gemeinsam Ruf farmen,PvP...) 

Und um diese Ziele zu erreichen suchen wir nach Verstärkung. 

Uns ist es generell egal, welche Klasse oder welches Level ihr habt, denn 70 wird ja schließlich irgendwann jeder, aber wenigstens einen 70 Char sollte vorhanden sein. 

Wir nehmen ausschließlich Erwachsene Spieler auf, wobei hier die "geistige Reife" 
gemeint ist! Allerdings liegt unsere akt. Altersdurchschnitt bei 30 Jahren. 

Davon, dass Du eine gewisse soziale Kompetenz, Respekt, Freundlichkeit und Fairness Deinen Mitspielern gegenüber mitbringst setzten wir einfach mal voraus. 

Zudem wäre es wünschenswert dass Du Dich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligst und 
zumindest bei den späteren Instanz-Besuchen im Gildeninternen-TS anwesend bist und zuhören UND sprechen kannst. 

So, das reicht erstmal, wenn Du Dich mit dem, was hier steht, identifizieren kannst, 
hinterlasse doch eine kleine Vorstellung zu Deiner Person bei uns auf der Homepage 

www.sakrileg.info 

Bis bald 

Asuries


----------



## Ötzalan (15. August 2008)

Ich beneide Euch... bin definitiv auf dem falschen Server sonst wäre meine Bewerbung mit Blumenstrauss und Pralinen aufm Weg.

Schade schade...

gruß und viel Glück beim Member finden.


----------



## Anakha (15. August 2008)

Hört sich für mich super an (Schichtdienst, Familienvater) Hoffe ehrlich für dich, dass sich deine Vorstellungen verwirklichen lassen.
Wäre ich nicht, wie mein Vorschreibender, auf nem anderen Server, wäre ich sofort dabei. Wenn es euch aber nicht drauf ankommen würde, dass man immer zur Verfügung steht, und sich absprechen kann " Du, morgen wollen wir Black Fathom" - hab zwei Low-level auf Onyxia brachliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, Horde oder Ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, vorerst mal viel Erfolg und Glück


----------



## Asuries (15. August 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ich beneide Euch... bin definitiv auf dem falschen Server sonst wäre meine Bewerbung mit Blumenstrauss und Pralinen aufm Weg.
> 
> Schade schade...
> 
> gruß und viel Glück beim Member finden.




Zum Glück hat Blizz ja den Servertransver eingeführt! :O)
Danke auch für Deine PM! 

Gruß 

Asuries


----------



## Anakha (15. August 2008)

Server-Transfer funzt aber nicht von PvE zu PvP (leider) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuries (15. August 2008)

Anakha schrieb:


> Server-Transfer funzt aber nicht von PvE zu PvP (leider)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt leider, von PvE zu PvP klappt nicht! Schade!!!
Aber generell denke ich das eure Lowlevler ruhig zu uns kommen können.
Wie gesagt, nicht der Char ist entscheidend, sondern der Spieler dahinter!!
Wenn Du meinst, das Du zu uns passt -> www.sakrileg.info    
:O)

Schönen Tag noch!!!

Gruß

Asuries


----------



## Asuries (17. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Asuries (20. August 2008)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuries (21. August 2008)

wir suchen immer noch!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuries (25. August 2008)

Hiho,

wir haben noch 2-3 Plätze frei, und
freuen uns über weitere neue Member.
Vorwiegend werden Heiler gesucht, was
aber nicht heissen soll, das man als DD keine
Chance mehr hat! Also gibt euch nen Ruck,
meistens beißen wir nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Asuries


----------



## Asuries (28. August 2008)

/nach oben schieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuries (2. September 2008)

Wir suchen immer noch!!!

Meldet euch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (3. September 2008)

Schade, dass ich keinen Char auf eurem Server habe. Vor allem da Versmold nicht so weit von mir entfernt ist. 

Ihr seid Horde oder? Zumindest laut eurer Seite könnte man das meinen auch wenn es nicht 100% dort steht...aber das Design sagt wohl hoffentlich das richtige aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Asuries (3. September 2008)

Hallo,

richtig, wir sind eine Horden-Gilde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vieleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit eines Char-Transfer's?!?!

Gruß

Asuries


----------



## Asuries (12. September 2008)

Und nochmal ein Push, da ja der PvE zu PvP
Servertransfer seit heute von Blizz angeboten wird!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mich´l (12. September 2008)

wird noch gesucht ?


----------



## Asuries (26. September 2008)

Hiho, 

ja, wir suchen immer noch einen Tank und einen Range DD'ler
für unsere 10er Ini's. 
Wir haben mitlerweile eine "schlagfertige" Truppe zusammen,
und haben auch schon erste Erfolge zu verzeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter Infos über uns und das was wir machen nach wie
vor auf unsere HP:            www.sakrileg.info

Gruß

Asuries aka Möppel


----------



## RizzoRat (26. September 2008)

ich kapier ned ganze was an so einer Gilde jetzt ne einzigaritgr Feierabendgilde sein soll, nur weil ihr ab 1900 raidet. Und  das man deswegen keine 25iger machen kann versteh icha uch ned.

Wir raiden erst ab 20:00, um 2300 ist schluss mit lustig. Also im endeffekt ne Stunde weniger als ihr, und wir habens auch geschafft Hyjal zu clearen und BT bis Teron zu schaffen.

Wer Arbeitet und vorallem wer Familie mit Kind hat, sollte ein gewisses Organisationstalent besitzen, dann geht das mit den 25igern auch locker von der Hand.

Die  Leitende Riege bei uns ist anfang 30, sogar bis anfang 40 hoch und halt nen paar studis die mitspielen, weil ihr studium + sport und freizeit aktivitäten (so wie bei mir) einen Raid der um 18:30 anfängt, nicht zulässt.

Es sagen soviele Leute das sie ned so früh können, aber sobald neue Gilden aufgemacht werden, wird ab 1800 geraidet.
Man kann auch mit raids was schaffen und sehen die erst um 2000 anfangen. Und das geht sehr sehr gut, wenn die Leute pünktlich sind und die vorbereitungen halt an zeiten erledigen wo sie zeit haben. und zur not wird sich gegenseitig ausgeholfen, dafür ist die gilde und die gildenbank nunmal da.


----------



## Asuries (26. September 2008)

Hiho,

es soll aber auch Leute geben, die einfach keinen Bock (mehr) auf
den 25er-Raid Streß haben. War vorher selber Gildenleiter einer Gilde und hatten BT auch clear
und habe kein Bock mehr drauf.... einfach nur on kommen, mit den Gildenmembern
gemeinsam Spaß haben, und nicht nur Raiden für DKP,Items und so weiter.
WoW bietet halt mehr als nur 25er Raid....

Gruß

Asuries


----------

